# 13 week old puppy still whining in crate.....



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

He goes in absolutely perfectly at night time, no fuss, no whining...straight to sleep. 

However, daytime is a different story! We have two crates, one upstairs in the bedroom for night time and one downstairs for daytime (napping, relaxing in and time out etc). 

I mean, he doesn't whine and cry as much as some puppies I've read about, but he barks non-stop. Especially if he can't see me. I've yet to be able to go out and leave him at home alone without him barking the house down (we filmed him)...I need it to stop because I don't want him stressing out and annoying all the neighbors! 

It;s not like he hates his crate, because he goes in and out of it willingly during the day, taking toys in and having treats in it. I've also tried leaving him in there with a kong...he's just not interested! Nothing can distract him when he's in there even when I know he's tired. Sometimes I'm lucky, and he'll go to sleep without barking, but the majority of the time he just barks like crazy. Is this normal for him to still be whining in it, we've had him forr just over a month now and we've been crate training from the very beginning. 

Do I just need to let him whine and eventually he'll learn? I make sure to not give him any attention or let him out the crate when he's whining.....ONLY when he's quiet I will let him out or give him a treat and say "niice quiet".


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Mine whines when he knows I'm home. When we leave for the day I don't think he whines. But I will pay better attention tomorrow morning.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Mine whines if he's in the crate and the door to his room is open so he can see that people are there. He doesn't whine if the door is closed. I usually ooze over and close the door, if I've put him to bed because I'm heading to bed but haven't made it to my room yet. I don't trust him loose in that room yet (computer room with multiple computers, printer, etc.), but he can't sleep in my room because the old dog is there and will not hush growling, snarling at Varik if he's in sight.


----------



## placeshifter (Apr 29, 2014)

Mine sleeps in the crate fine at night. Moves around and whines a bit when she wants to go out to take a leak in the middle of the night.

Daytime, refuses to be inside it for a long period of time unless I'm feeding treats. If the treats stop, and I disappear from the room, then the whining and crying begins.

If I go back into the room, she's quiet again.


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

placeshifter said:


> Mine sleeps in the crate fine at night. Moves around and whines a bit when she wants to go out to take a leak in the middle of the night.
> 
> Daytime, refuses to be inside it for a long period of time unless I'm feeding treats. If the treats stop, and I disappear from the room, then the whining and crying begins.
> 
> If I go back into the room, she's quiet again.


That is exactly what Finnick does! I'm just trying to think of how I can get him to not whine with me not in the room :\ if only he loved his crate as much during the day as he does in the night!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

FuzzButtMum said:


> That is exactly what Finnick does! I'm just trying to think of how I can get him to not whine with me not in the room :\ if only he loved his crate as much during the day as he does in the night!


The first or second day I had mine, I sat in front of the crate and i lured him in, treat, closed the door, treat, wait a few seconds, treat, open, repeat.....till I could close the door for a minute or two with me sitting there. Then did it with me leaving the room, just outside. and extended the period I was gone. Mine is a nature whiner, and he was the most outspoken of his litter of 7. He whines for no reason and for everything...so annoying sometimes. He howls when fire trucks go by and the sirens are blaring.

I have put him in time outs the last few days and after a few seconds of whining, he settles down. Good way to teach him the "settle" command in the future. He was in the crate for about 10 minutes (he was a bad boy tonight), while we were in the kitchen washing the dishes and he just watched us. 

Good luck, try what I did. It worked for me hope it helps you! Don't give into the whining (easier said than done)


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## TjsShepherds (Apr 15, 2014)

Its normal for pups to be whiny in crate until they become more independant. Getting them to love being in the crate helps speed the process. If you feed on a schedule feed him in his crate. Lure him in with the food, immediatly after he goes in say kennel and feed him. Do the same with treats, eventually he will go in crate on command. Now to get him quite and comfortable being in the crate for longer periods giv him sumthin to do. Get a tasty bone, lure him in say kennel and giv it to him. He will stay busy chewing on bone and forget all about wanting out lol.


----------



## holmes11210 (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah my wife and I are having a heck of a time with the crate. I move the crate into our room at night with him close to my side of the bed. He seems fine with that but once we leave him alone all **** breaks loose.

He's a chewer and can't be trusted while we leave the house but I hate the idea of him barking his head off.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

FuzzButtMum said:


> He goes in absolutely perfectly at night time, no fuss, no whining...straight to sleep.
> 
> However, daytime is a different story! We have two crates, one upstairs in the bedroom for night time and one downstairs for daytime (napping, relaxing in and time out etc).
> 
> ...


Mine is doing this so much more lately. He has a massive bark, and he can do it for awhile. I do my best to ignore it, because if I give in. He'll know this and will keep doing it tell I let him out. As soon as he stops I'll let him know. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Mine is doing this so much more lately. He has a massive bark, and he can do it for awhile. I do my best to ignore it, because if I give in. He'll know this and will keep doing it tell I let him out. As soon as he stops I'll let him know.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Out*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

